# AWD Motorsports GTR drag race



## AutoHaven (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey everyone just recently filmed the AWD Motorsports team showing the old muscle car guys what its about at Test and Tune at Palm Beach International Raceway. 

Hope you enjoy

AWD Motorsports GTR destroys drag car in the 1/4 mile - YouTube


----------

